# 811 lock with password



## edgar_ms (Apr 24, 2008)

i would like to know if there is a way to unlock a reciever 811. i bought it on an auction and have password. need help here.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Activate the receiver, then have Dish send you a parental hit.


----------

